# Yamaha 9.9 kicker cost?



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking to add a Yamaha 9.9 kicker to my new boat and was wondering what I should expect to fork out for one with full controls at the helm? Anyone price these out lately? A rough quote over the phone at my local dealer was in the ball park of $4400. Is this a reasonable price?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

This might not be helpful, but we picked up a 1999 Yamaha 9.9 five years ago for $750. Priced out controls once, would have run about $500. Brand new that might be about right, but I wouldn't pay that. That's a great motor, hold out for a used one.

Nice thing about the 9.9 hp is you can move right along if it ever needs to get you home. I did have to add a trolling plate, works great.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

That sure seem like a lot for a kicker. What size/type boat? You could get an Ipilot for bow and just a used 2 stroke kicker together for a lot less.



7mmsendero said:


> This might not be helpful, but we picked up a 1999 Yamaha 9.9 five years ago for $750. Priced out controls once, would have run about $500. Brand new that might be about right, but I wouldn't pay that. That's a great motor, hold out for a used one.
> 
> Nice thing about the 9.9 hp is you can move right along if it ever needs to get you home. *I did have to add a trolling plate, works great*.


You had to add a trolling plate to a 9.9 What size boat?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I put a Pro Kicker on my old boat about 5 years ago and I think it was 3600. 44 seems a bit high but it is in the ballpark. Check out Bay Outboard Marine, they have Merc's but they were the cheapest around by far, could at least give you a comparable price. It truly is a great investment, I tried cheap, used, tiller, name it, I tried it. When I put a full remote kicker on I kicked myself for not doing it earlier.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

$4,400 is a bit high for that motor...PM Sent.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Seams way high but I didn't get forward controls for my 9.9 pro kicker just set speed and connected motor to main with bar. Love it and If I remember under 3 grand installed from augres marine last year. No more bags on the Lund.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got a quote on an 8 hp yamaha from Freeway for $2500...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

tuckersdad said:


> Just got a quote on an 8 hp yamaha from Freeway for $2500...




Oh sweet, I didn't know Yamaha started making T8's again. Best kicker ever made for my money.

EDIT.......Nope they are not making the hight thrust t-8 any more. The high thrust line starts at the 9.9.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Sounds high if you are doing the installation. Could be on the high side of the ballpark if the marina/dealer is doing the installation. in 2004 I bought a Honda 9.9 kicker online and shipped from Minnesota for around $2.2k, including remote start/shift/throttle. I did the install.


----------



## WOLVERINE47 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just bought a NEW 9.9 Merc. Pro Kicker (4 stroke long shaft). I had 2 prices, one was $4,961.00 the other was $4,568.00 installed. I wanted to go with the lesser but, he wouldn't take CC. for payment. He didn't want to pay the 3% fee. I'd have to pay 2.5% over the regular rate on my card for Cash advance. So, went with the higher price, less expence in the long run. Taking it in Mon.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

WOLVERINE47 said:


> I just bought a NEW 9.9 Merc. Pro Kicker (4 stroke long shaft). I had 2 prices, one was $4,961.00 the other was $4,568.00 installed. I wanted to go with the lesser but, he wouldn't take CC. for payment. He didn't want to pay the 3% fee. I'd have to pay 2.5% over the regular rate on my card for Cash advance. So, went with the higher price, less expence in the long run. Taking it in Mon.


 Was this at a boat dealer?


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

The 8hp is in the portable line...it is not high thrust and I don't have need for a HT for my application...


----------



## WOLVERINE47 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ralph Smith said:


> Was this at a boat dealer?


Hey Ralph, Yes, both quotes were from dealers. Hi was Spicers Boat City here in Houghton Lake(not a surprise). Low(By $400.00) was from St. Helen Power Sports(they wouldn't take my CC because of the hi amount & "didn't want to pay the 3% fee). So I'd have to pay 2.5% over my regular interest rate for a Cash Advance!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If they're business has a visa sign on the door, they can't refuse it?? I'd turn them in to the better business burea, that's just poor, greedy, business practice there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Of course they can refuse it. Just like you can go to the car dealer and pay for repairs with a visa but you can't buy a car with one.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

That just don't seem right. I wouldn't do business with them if that was the case for sure...jmo


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

ESOX said:


> Of course they can refuse it. Just like you can go to the car dealer and pay for repairs with a visa but you can't buy a car with one.


Exactly.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Wolverine. You don't want to loose 2.5% by getting a cash advance. The marina doesn't want to loose 3% by paying the CC fees. I don't see the difference in thinking between the two.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a T9.9 or prokicker for that matter we sell them both. Our price is considerably less than what I have seen quoted here. Pm me if any quotes are needed. But we are close to 3K depending on what exact engine you might be looking at. 

Jeff


----------

